# solar cooking



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

A pdf manual for solar cooking
http://www.drum-runners.com/Food - Solar Cooking 1.pdf

and one of the best home-made stoves I have ever built
http://www.drum-runners.com/Fire - Base Camp Trail Stove.pdf


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

So much information - so little time!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*eh?*



NaeKid said:


> So much information - so little time!


This will be a short post, then back to bed for me. Early this morning I finally gathered up what little courage I had to spare, went to the dentist and had ALL of my remaining teeth extracted. Dentures are a part of my live now, AND some new preps are on hand; Fixodent! back to the couch


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Drumrunner said:


> This will be a short post, then back to bed for me. Early this morning I finally gathered up what little courage I had to spare, went to the dentist and had ALL of my remaining teeth extracted. Dentures are a part of my live now, AND some new preps are on hand; Fixodent! back to the couch


oh drum!! I just did the same thing too this past May. I feel for ya, but I just have to say that I am so glad that I don't have to worry about a toothache anymore! And I have a pretty smile now and I'm so much more happier
I can eat so many more different foods now, like walnuts and such. I hope you do well with the new dentures. It's taking me a little time to getting used to chewing with them. But, I just take my time and I started with soft foods like scrambled eggs and lightly toasted bread ( instead of crispy like I like it).

I really wanted to try solar cooking this summer but never got to it. I wanted to try it with, get this, an old operating room reflective light! LOL Hubby got one from work and if you can remember them, they were real big and heavy and they had a small light in the middle and a mirror like metal around the edge to reflect the light. I was planning on covering it with some plexi that we have laying around. I'm thinking that it'll work really good for solar cooking.
I'll just have to try next year. It gets dark very early it seems now.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was reading one of the .pdf's and I had a question. According to a map of the world in it, it doesn't look like my zone would be very good for the solar-cooker to work.

Can anyone explain to me why a thin-wall dark-color'd pot would be better than a thick-wall dark-color'd pot? All my cooking is done with cast-iron and I was originally thinking that one of small or medium dutch-ovens would be good for this, but, would the wall thickness be too much?


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Generally speaking the greater the density of your pot the longer it will take to heat up. You can still use cast iron, just expect it to take longer.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

The great thing about a solar oven is it doesn't have to be a HOT sunny day. It could be in the dead of winter and as the long as the sun shines, it will still do the job. Just be sure to adjust the solar oven to be facing the sun. I have some great solar oven recipes on my site, including a killer chocolate cake!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

preparednesspro said:


> The great thing about a solar oven is it doesn't have to be a HOT sunny day. It could be in the dead of winter and as the long as the sun shines, it will still do the job. Just be sure to adjust the solar oven to be facing the sun. I have some great solar oven recipes on my site, including a killer chocolate cake!


Excellent site. Would it be ok with you to link your website to drum-runners.com? A lot of good info on yours.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Drumrunner said:


> Excellent site. Would it be ok with you to link your website to drum-runners.com? A lot of good info on yours.


Thank for your feedback. We'd be happy to provide a link to your site and would appreciate one in return. Thanks!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

preparednesspro said:


> Thank for your feedback. We'd be happy to provide a link to your site and would appreciate one in return. Thanks!


Done! and Thanks in return


----------

